# breeding RBP



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

i have 5 RBP which i bought over a year ago and they where the size of a quarter. they are now 5" + i was wondering what the chance i will get a breeding pair out of this group and when do P reach breeding age?? i am getting a 125 gal tom. and i think my 55 will work great for breeding.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

anyone???


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

With 5 P's you have a 94% chance of having at least one pair. Interestingly after 5 fish your odds don't improve much with the addition of another fish 6=97, 7=98 and 8=99. Your odds drop pretty quickly if you lose one though, 4=88, 3=75 and 2=50. As for the size age question, I'm not an expert, but realistically you could see spawning behavior by two years of age and six inch fish. I guess it may possible at 1 year + and five inches, but again playing the odds, I think you have a much better shot at 2+ years and 6 + inches. Of course the condition of the fish and their environment (water quality, nutrition, and spawning triggers have a LOT to do with when they will pair and breed.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

how long did it take them to go from a quarter to 5"? mine are about 2" now and i raised them from quarter size, just wondering.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

They generally grow about 1" a month depending on feeding, water conditions and tank size.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Parsa said:


> how long did it take them to go from a quarter to 5"? mine are about 2" now and i raised them from quarter size, just wondering.


i have had mine about a year and half


----------

